# Cats shopping at PetSmart (off leash)



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ8IaSdJAtA

I wish my cats were this calm and well-trained outdoors; I really can't even imagine how this would be possible. Mine would be running all over the place. Actually, they wouldn't even make it to the car: as soon as I open the front door, woooosh.... they'd be gone.

Even those really well-behaved, easy-going, free-roaming shelter cats that you sometimes see at a pet store or vet office. I can't for the life of me envision having cats that aren't door-dashing maniacs.

Incidentally, I have seen one at the Petsmart where I shop i.e. a very tame ginger tabby riding in a shopping cart. Call me envious.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow goes to Petco with me, either in his stroller or in the cart. 

I keep his harness on him so he can't make a break for it. I don't THINK he'd ever go far from me, but I've never felt safe taking that chance with him.

Neelix has gone with me to Wilco a few times since I got him. He wears a little harness and sits on my shoulders (and in the cart).


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Zeus and Phoebe are very unique, I love watching their YouTube channel! He has trained them really well, they're so well socialized.

We made it our mission to get Ellie that easy-going in public, and have done pretty good. We take her in her harness and in her pet stroller on walks, which she really enjoys. She's also very comfortable in the car. Pet stores she's iffy about, she gets on-edge with all of the noise and dogs barking, but still enjoys it in the comfort of her pet stroller. 

I could never imagine taking her without her harness and leash, though. I just wouldn't risk it for her safety. I also don't like taking her out without her pet stroller. We took her on a walk a few weeks ago and some (idiotic) people we live by let their untrained dogs run free... of course they bolted straight for Ellie, luckily we zipped her up in her pet stroller super quickly.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Cats like yours give me a small sliver of hope that I can get my cats under control - admittedly, I'm not very good at keeping the resolve needed to train my cats. The pet stroller sounds like it could be a good idea, as long as mine don't get so excited that they try to claw their way out of it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow paws at the mesh on his stroller, but he's never clawed at it. 

Book I would *NEVER* trust in the stroller. He panics and I thnk he would claw his way out.

My hope is that once MowMOw learns to accept Neelix I can take them out together in it.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw a Minskin (a munchkin sphinx mix) cat at Petsmart once. He was in the cart and was really well behaved and calm. I talked to the owner and she let me hold him. He had a little bit of fuzz all over his body and he was super warm and cozy to the touch. Mine would take off never to see again if I took them to the store.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I love that channel on YouTube, they have the best videos! Their "basket of meowing kittens" video puts a smile on my face every time, lol. That's too precious, though. So well-trained. Even if I could get mine to do that (which they never would, they *hate* anywhere that isn't the house, lol), I'd be too scared of other dogs trying to get at them. A very interesting watch, though.

I'm with you, tezster. I can't imagine cats that *aren't* super hyperactive and door-dashers.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

WoW! Lulu would just freak out. It's stressful for her going in a carrier when we have to go to the vets, let alone doing this.


----------

